# VM Bluescreen nach Windows-Update - aber nur auf einem Bestimmten Host



## visu90 (15 November 2022)

Folgender Fall:

ich habe eine Windows 10 VM. Wenn ich innerhalb dieser VM auf meinem Laptop, als Host, Windows-Updates fahre, läuft alles bestens. Dann schiebe ich diese auf meinem Desktop, bekomme ich beim hochfahren sofort einen Bluescreen und Windows ist auch durch Reparaturfunktionen nicht zu reparieren.

Umgekehrt: ich habe die gleiche VM am Desktop und mache die Windows-Updates - Bluescreen beim Neustart, wie erwartet. Schiebe ich diese, vermeintlich defekte, VM auf meinem Laptop funktioniert sie tadellos.

Es muss ja irgendwas mit dem Host zu tun haben. Ich benutze auf beiden Hosts VMware Workstation 16.2.4 unter Host-Betriebssystem Windows 10 21H2 Professional. Und nein, ein Update des Desktops auf 22H2 hat keine Veränderung gebracht. 

Ich weiß gerade nicht, wo ich angreifen könnte. Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## blackpeat (15 November 2022)

Was sagt denn der BlueScreen? Da kann man ja ein bischen was rauslesen


----------



## visu90 (15 November 2022)

So sieht der Bluescreen aus


----------



## ChristophD (15 November 2022)

ja ist bei mir auch so, liegt am Windows Update KB5019959
siehe auch https://communities.vmware.com/t5/V...ws-10-KB5019959-crashes-into-BSOD/m-p/2937616


----------



## visu90 (15 November 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> ja ist bei mir auch so, liegt am Windows Update KB5019959
> siehe auch https://communities.vmware.com/t5/V...ws-10-KB5019959-crashes-into-BSOD/m-p/2937616


Trifft aber auf meinen Fall nicht zu.

In der VM habe ich nämlich Windows 10 Enterprise 18xx LTSC. Und das Update ist hierfür nicht geeignet


----------



## ChristophD (15 November 2022)

dann sag welches Update das Problem verursacht Mensch.
Auch für LTSC gibt es aktuelle Updates nur haben die eben andere KB Nummern und die gleichen Fehler.

Und je nachdem welche Windows Features auf dem host aktivierst geht das eben gut oder es geht in den BSOD.


----------



## visu90 (15 November 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> dann sag welches Update das Problem verursacht Mensch.
> Auch für LTSC gibt es aktuelle Updates nur haben die eben andere KB Nummern und die gleichen Fehler.
> 
> Und je nachdem welche Windows Features auf dem host aktivierst geht das eben gut oder es geht in den BSOD.


Also, auf meinem Desktop habe ich keine Chance nachzusehen, weil ich um's verrecken nicht mehr auf Windows komme. Die Gleiche VM auf meinen Laptop verschoben, wurden beim Hochfahren die Updates KB5019966 und KB5020615 erfolgreich verarbeitet. Daraus mutmaße ich, dass es zumindest mit einem der Beiden Updates zu tun hat.


----------



## ChristophD (15 November 2022)

google ist manchmal echt hilfreich





						KB5019966 -> BSOD
					

Yesterday windows updates installed KB5019966. This morning the images did not start and reported with a BSOD the message UNSUPPORTED PROCESSOR. The configugartion: VMWare Workstation 16.1.2 build-17966106 number of processors: 4 number of cores per processor: 1 OS: Windows 2019 Server. Bij...




					communities.vmware.com
				




quasi das gleiche wie aus dem ersten Lik von mir, also mal an der VM einstellen:
Number of processors = 1 
Number of cores per processor = 1

Dann kannst du noch prüfen ob auf dem Desktop host Hyper-V aktiviert ist und auf dem laptop eventuell nicht


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 November 2022)

Siemens Software installiert? Dann würde ich mal versuchen, bei den VMWare Netzwerkadaptern das ISO-Protokoll zu deaktivieren.


----------



## ChristophD (16 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Siemens Software installiert? Dann würde ich mal versuchen, bei den VMWare Netzwerkadaptern das ISO-Protokoll zu deaktivieren.


tritt gänzlich ohne installierte SIEMENS SW auf


----------



## ducati (16 November 2022)

Also das Problem ist Windowsupdate im Gast oder im Host?


----------



## ChristophD (16 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Also das Problem ist Windowsupdate im Gast oder im Host?


im Gast

habe es mal durchgespielt:

System 1
Host: Win10 Enterprise 22H2 , Hyper-V deaktiviert
Gast1: Win 10 Enterprise 21H2 + 22H2 + KB5019959 -> VM Gast läuft ohne Probleme
Gast2: Win 10 Enterprise 2019 LTSC + KB5019966  -> VM Gast läuft ohne Probleme

System 2
Host: Win10 Enterprise 22H2 , Hyper-V aktiviert
Gast1: Win 10 Enterprise 21H2 + 22H2 + KB5019959 + 1 CPU/ 4 Core-> VM Gast läuft in BlueScreen "Unsupported proecessor"
Gast2: Win 10 Enterprise 2019 LTSC + KB5019966  1 CPU/ 4 Core-> VM Gast läuft in BlueScreen "Unsupported proecessor"

Gast1: Win 10 Enterprise 21H2 + 22H2 + KB5019959 + 1 CPU/1 Core-> VM Gast läuft ohne Probleme
Gast2: Win 10 Enterprise 2019 LTSC + KB5019966  1 CPU/ 1 Core-> VM Gast läuft ohne Probleme


----------



## ducati (16 November 2022)

Ok, danke!
Dann mach ich mal vorerst keine Windowsupdates in den VMs...
Mach ich ja normal eh nur sehr selten, wenn zwischen zwei Projekten mal viel Luft ist.
Und dann auch vorher ne Kopie der VM.


----------



## visu90 (16 November 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> google ist manchmal echt hilfreich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke Christoph, genau das war's. Jetzt funktioniert's 

Hyper-V habe ich kontrolliert, war tatsächlich am Desktop aktiviert und am Laptop nicht. Aber trotz deaktivierten Hyper-V funktioniert die VM nicht bei alter Prozessor-Einstellung.


----------



## ChristophD (16 November 2022)

Wie hast du den hyper V deaktiviert?
Glaube nur über Apps&Funktionen reicht nicht aus, muss noh was in der Bootconfig vom host geändert werden inkl. neustart


----------



## visu90 (16 November 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Wie hast du den hyper V deaktiviert?
> Glaube nur über Apps&Funktionen reicht nicht aus, muss noh was in der Bootconfig vom host geändert werden inkl. neustart


Genau, über App und Featuers. Hat tatsächlich nicht gereicht. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob du mit Bootconfig das Bios meinst. Aber da kann ich nichts einstellen (hab ich aber schon bei anderen Hosts gesehen, dass es bzgl. Hyper-V was gibt).

Wie du schon sagst, google ist sehr hilfreich, haha... ich bin auf diese Anleitung gestoßen und mithilfe der zwei PowerShell-Befehle hab ich das endlich deaktiviert bekommen: https://www.privalnetworx.de/windows-10-hyper-v-deaktivieren

Jetzt funzt das auch auf meinen Desktop mit den vorherigen CPU-Einstellungen. Nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Hat mich sehr weiter gebracht.


----------



## ChristophD (16 November 2022)

genau das war mit Bootconfig gemeint (das managebde kommando)


----------



## spsheini (22 November 2022)

visu90 schrieb:


> Also, auf meinem Desktop habe ich keine Chance nachzusehen, weil ich um's verrecken nicht mehr auf Windows komme. Die Gleiche VM auf meinen Laptop verschoben, wurden beim Hochfahren die Updates KB5019966 und KB5020615 erfolgreich verarbeitet. Daraus mutmaße ich, dass es zumindest mit einem der Beiden Updates zu tun hat.


Um den Rechner wieder temporär zu starten, mal auf 1Prozessor und 1 Kern umkonfigurieren bei mir hat das geklappt und dann das Update wieder deinstallieren. Notfalls mit dem Windows Update Blocker WUB entgültig nachhelfen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2022)

spsheini schrieb:


> Um den Rechner wieder temporär zu starten, mal auf 1Prozessor und 1 Kern umkonfigurieren bei mir hat das geklappt und dann das Update wieder deinstallieren. Notfalls mit dem Windows Update Blocker WUB entgültig nachhelfen.


Das steht hier doch schon wenn du mal etwas nach oben scrollst.


----------



## ChristophD (22 November 2022)

spsheini schrieb:


> Um den Rechner wieder temporär zu starten, mal auf 1Prozessor und 1 Kern umkonfigurieren bei mir hat das geklappt und dann das Update wieder deinstallieren. Notfalls mit dem Windows Update Blocker WUB entgültig nachhelfen.


oder einfach VMWare 17 installieren!
man könnte auch lesen, das hilft so oft ungemein


----------

